# seagate expansion 1tb external harddisk



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

hi all,
i recently bought a seagate expansion 1tb external harddisk to backup my whole system and format.
so when i connceted it to backup my system,it starts a beeping sound.
so i searched around the net,and found that my harddisk is not getting enough power.
I tried it on friends laptop,its working absolutely fine,tried copying and deleting data both.
But sometimes the hard disk on my pc gets detected,but when i try to copy data,it gets disconnected and starts beeping again.
is there anysolution to this problem.
the hardisk is new,and works on my firends system.
my system is given is system spec.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 8, 2012)

If the drive is using the USB port to get power, then it may not be getting the required amount from the port you are using.
This could be: bad connection, faulty port power, or to many devices using the port's power than the port can supply power to.

1. Disconnect any other devices from that port and try it.
2. Try using a separate powered hub, if you have one one or have access to one.
3. Try a different port.
4. If, you are using an extended or long length of cable, try a shorter one.  You may want to try another cable for the heck of it, anyway.

While the device is plugged in, check in device manager, to see what devices are using the power and on which ports.




Or try using usbview or usbdeview to see what is using what and where.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

95Viper said:


> If the drive is using the USB port to get power,



Its not.

the Seagate Expansion runs a 3.5" HDD in a caddy that comes with its own AC adapter not a 2.5" laptop one.


Id say the AC adapter could be faulty and to take the drive back to the shop for a replacement.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

A lot of times these external drives are actually just 3.5" hard drives with a SATA interface. A number of years ago my enclosure for my 320gb backup drive died and I just ended up ripping open the enclosure and installing the drive into my case and the drive was detected right away. This may be an option for you if you have room in your case and a SATA port for another hard drive.

As FreedomEclipse said, you can bring it back and get it repaired, but if you're worrying about your backup (if it's the only place your data is,) you may want to open it up just to make sure you can get your stuff back. Just keep in mind that doing this will void your warranty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

another question...

Have you tried plugging it in to other USB ports??? sometimes some USB ports can be really fussy with what you connect to them.

My dad regularly have issues with one of his ports that doesnt like to recognise USB memory sticks or external hard drives and will throw up an 'Unknown Device' error in windows. however, its more then happy enough to pick up other stuff like printers and scanners etc etc.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2012)

this really does sound like a USB power issue.

is this drive powered via USB? are you using a laptop? front USB ports on your case? rear ports on the motherboard?

try getting an external USB hub with its own power brick, that should solve the issue.

otherwise, just try a new cable/USB port.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

this drive is usb powered,i should have told u guys earlier 
yup i tried all the ports available to me.
I went to another friends house,on that the hardisk worked fine,with the case usb ports.
i also think there is a power issue.
EDIT: i also tried all the cables i had,long short,all the sizes.
i read somewhere,that someone solved the problem with a filter usb cable,whats that???


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> this drive is usb powered,i should have told u guys earlier
> yup i tried all the ports available to me.
> I went to another friends house,on that the hardisk worked fine,with the case usb ports.
> i also think there is a power issue.
> ...



It's just a capacitive (and resistive) filter that is supposed to smooth any ripple in the power that gets provided to the device, I don't think this is the problem. Do other "high-power" usb devices work fine on your computer? If it is a power issue, a powered USB hub might solve your problem, but that is just a guess.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

i connect my phone,my psp,they work fine and charge too on my pc.
earlier all external harddisk workd fine on my pc,recently only they started acting this way.
my frnds hdd also started disconnecting while transfering data on my pc.
i thought that it was windows issue,but now when i have clean installed a new windows,it still persist.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> i connect my phone,my psp,they work fine and charge too on my pc.
> earlier all external harddisk workd fine on my pc,recently only they started acting this way.
> my frnds hdd also started disconnecting while transfering data on my pc.
> i thought that it was windows issue,but now when i have clean installed a new windows,it still persist.



My old ASUS M4N72-E has USB jumpers to switch from providing +5vsb or providing +5v, if you're motherboard has the same jumpers and they're on +5vsb, you could be over-drawing that 5v rail as the 5v stand by has a very limited amount of current draw. (+5v is constant 5v when the system is active, +5vsb will provide power when the system is in stand by.)

Even on large power supplies (I just got a new 1kw Seasonic power supply,) and the +5Vsb can only provide 15-watt (3 amps @ 5v,) total. If all of your USB ports are using, this you could be over drawing it. (Keep in mind each USB port has a 5v @ 500ma limit each,) in addition to any other component that may be using it (which isn't many.)

Also if you could install SpeedFan or check your BIOS, could you tell us what your system voltages look like? Also have you been experience any stability issues lately, because if you are it could be a sign of a much bigger problem.

Edit: Additionally some 2.5 external drives require a special cable that plugs into *two usb ports* so it can draw twice as much power to drive the hard drive. (1 amp instead of 500mA.)


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My old ASUS M4N72-E has USB jumpers to switch from providing +5vsb or providing +5v, if you're motherboard has the same jumpers and they're on +5vsb, you could be over-drawing that 5v rail. (+5v is constant 5v when the system is active, +5vsb will provide power when the system is in stand by.)
> 
> Also if you could install SpeedFan or check your BIOS, could you tell us what your system voltages look like? Also have you been experience any stability issues lately, because if you are it could be a sign of a much bigger problem.



please tell me more about jumpers,i dont knw wat to do,can u serarch for my mobo and please tell,sorry dont know a thing about this.

no there are no stability issues with my pc,ya but it carshed twice while i was uploading a video on youtube,but it works fine in all benchmarks and games.

i will tell u about voltage in just a moment.
EDIT: voltages are same as before,and in the recommended ranges,i checked from bios
BTW bios is detecting seagate hardisk when i got to boot device priority.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

Example Jumper for +5V and +5Vsb. Pardon the close quarters. They don't make it easy to take a picture of it. This is on my M4N72-E.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

Are your chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Edit: Additionally some 2.5 external drives require a special cable that plugs into *two usb ports* so it can draw twice as much power to drive the hard drive. (1 amp instead of 500mA.)



yup Y cable,i have it,but in it all are usb male ports,no female port,so i m going to buy a new one tomorrow.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Are your chipset drivers up to date?



yup latest


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> yup Y cable,i have it,but in it all are usb male ports,no female port,so i m going to buy a new one tomorrow.



If it is designed for the hard drive, it should go right from 2xMale to 1xMale for which ever connector your hard drive uses, most likely USB mini or micro. Also I don't recommend using it if it didn't come with one.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Example Jumper for +5V and +5Vsb. Pardon the close quarters. They don't make it easy to take a picture of it. This is on my M4N72-E.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46077&stc=1&d=1331221917



I think there no jumper on my motherboard.
http://in.msi.com/product/mb/Eclipse-SLI.html#/?div=Basic
this page has a pic of my mobo.
i will open my pc tomorrow and check again.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If it is designed for the hard drive, it should go right from 2xMale to 1xMale for which ever connector your hard drive uses, most likely USB mini or micro. Also I don't recommend using it if it didn't come with one.



No its not designed for this HDD,it was for some other HDD.
so i will have to get new one for this
EDIT:the hdd is even detected on my LG LED tv


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 8, 2012)

What model number expansion drive is that Seagate?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> No its not designed for this HDD,it was for some other HDD.
> so i will have to get new one for this
> EDIT:the hdd is even detected on my LG LED tv



If it didn't come with one, don't try giving it more power, it won't do it any good. It almost sounds like an issue with your USB controller or the software driving your USB controller. Does your Device Manager show any hardware without drivers or any issues with hardware already installed?

If you can get the drive to work on another computer without a problem, that isn't a good sign for your hardware. Could you try uninstalling your chipset drivers and re-installing them?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 8, 2012)

95Viper said:


> What model number expansion drive is that Seagate?



There maybe a firmware update for the drive.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> There maybe a firmware update for the drive.



The impression is that the drive works fine on other devices except this computer. He also said his friend's usb HDD also had odd behavior on his computer. I highly doubt the firmware for the drive needs to be updated. I would actually even be surprised if seagate has firmware for it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The impression is that the drive works fine on other devices except this computer. He also said his friend's usb HDD also had odd behavior on his computer. I highly doubt the firmware for the drive needs to be updated. I would actually even be surprised if seagate has firmware for it.



Seagate has had some problematic drives.  I think that is why 95Viper was asking about what model it is.

Providing the model number would be a good place to start an armchair diagnosis.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> please tell me more about jumpers,i dont knw wat to do,can u serarch for my mobo and please tell,sorry dont know a thing about this.
> 
> no* there are no stability issues* with my pc,ya *but it carshed twice* while i was uploading a video on youtube,but it works fine in all benchmarks and games.
> 
> ...



its just your power supply weakening/failing over time.

read the mobo manual for info on a 5V/5VSB jumper, but most likely the PSU needs to be replaced - especially since you said 'it never crashes - except when it does'


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

Model no. is st910004exm101.
Both the HDD i tried on my pc are seagate,could that be the case??
i am trying to arrange some other brand HDD.
changing the PSU is a big expenditure,how can i be certain that it is the cause??
and my mobo has awful lot of usb,atleast 8,can that be the cause??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Model no. is st910004exm101.
> 1. Both the HDD i tried on my pc are seagate,could that be the case??
> 2. i am trying to arrange some other brand HDD.
> 3. changing the PSU is a big expenditure,how can i be certain that it is the cause??
> 4. and my mobo has awful lot of usb,atleast 8,can that be the cause??



1. no. WD greens might use less power and function, but that doesnt solve your problem, just delays it.
2. see 1.
3. you already have. these drives work on everything except your system, and on multiple USB ports. the only thing in common is the power source for all those USB ports.
4. no. unless you've got heaps of power sucking devices connected all at once you never told us about.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

My mobo doesnt have the junper setting,checked.
Is there any other way,except psu change.
It crashes only when the system is idle,not when i m using it,n it crahed only when i was uploading that video.

EDIT : tried the HDD on a similar syste(core i7 950,6950 2gb,6gb ram,650w psu)
works great,transfered around 50gigs of data,no problem.
so the problem indeed is my psu.
would b getting a spare psu in the evening,would report to u guys soon.
thanks for all the help till now.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> My mobo doesnt have the junper setting,checked.
> Is there any other way,except psu change.
> It crashes only when the system is idle,not when i m using it,n it crahed only when i was uploading that video.
> 
> ...



If it is crashing when you system is idle, you may have large fluctuations in voltage coming off your PSU. This isn't always the PSU but it is most likely to be. I just looked at your system specs, if you're already running the GTX 580, your 600-watt PSU is too small. I bought a single 6870 (which uses much less than the 580,) and my 550-watt wouldn't even boot the system. I would recommend something a little bigger, and if you plan on running another one eventually, I would get a big one.

Keep in mind that the PSU powers your entire system and is responsible for giving each component the proper amount of voltage, so you don't want to skimp on it. If you are stressing your PSU a lot, try reverting your CPU overclock back to stock and see if it makes a difference, but I highly recommend trying out another PSU if you have one available.

Last time I asked what the voltages were, you said they were okay, could you actually provide the numbers? +12v +5v and +3.3v.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

cpu core 1.144v
+3v 3.136
+5v 4.834
+12v 12.320
the cpu core is at 1.144v because i reverted my CPU to stock clocks,sorry didnt update

and i removed bluetooth dongel and webcam from my usb ports,and then tried my HDD,it got detected,copied 40gb data and it took around 30mins with avg speed aroound 25mbps.
now copying a full drive(180gb) to hdd,will report back soon.
PSU would be arranged till tomorrow only,till then i am trying to copy data.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> cpu core 1.144v
> +3v 3.136
> +5v 4.834
> +12v 12.320
> ...



Were those voltages the same with the over-clock and how do they vary under load? It may be the USB controller if they're consistant. 5% variance is safe on +12, 5 & 3.3. ATX spec allows for 10% but I wouldn't trust that.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

the cpu core voltage was 1.010 when i overclocked,i think they were around same levels.
i tried all the stress test i have,with gpu and cpu both at 100% at the same time,my system didnt crash then.

the copying is still in progress,no problems yet!!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> the cpu core voltage was 1.010 when i overclocked,i think they were around same levels.
> i tried all the stress test i have,with gpu and cpu both at 100% at the same time,my system didnt crash then.
> 
> the copying is still in progress,no problems yet!!



A computer might not crash with improper voltage because the VRMs might be able to compensate for it, when they can't you will know and it is possible you could fry hardware in the process. Also 1.010 is very low voltage for an overclock.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

I reverted back to normal clocks long time back.
since then my system has been on default clocks,then i got gtx580 to replace my 4870,and did stress testing on default clocks,no crash.
when i was uploading a gameplay video on youtube,it crashes twice,then i stated upload again,and did some work side by side,it didnt crash.
so are my voltages in the required range??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2012)

he's reading from software.

software voltage readings are pure guesswork, and should not be used.


unplugging other USB devices and getting the drive working is a give-away, the mobo must be using the 5VSB (5 volt standby) rail, and its weakening/failed/not good enough.


make sure you buy a quality branded PSU, do NOT go by wattage alone. get some advice before leaping in on this one (example: a 430W corsair is better than a 600W generic)


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> he's reading from software.
> 
> software voltage readings are pure guesswork, and should not be used.
> 
> ...



I personally have had great luck with Corsair (350-watt and 800-watt) and Seasonic (550-watt, and 1kW). I had a good BFG power supply (550-watt) a number of years ago, but they went out of business.

Never skimp on the PSU, people never seem to believe me when I say it is one of the most important parts for your computer, even more so since there are a lot of poor quality PSUs on the market.

Mussels is right, it sounds like your +5Vsb could be struggling. Do your USB ports still provide power even when the system is powered off?

Edit: If you want to take the risk that your PSU might fry your computer, a powered USB hub might solve your problem but I highly recommend a new PSU.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> he's reading from software.
> 
> software voltage readings are pure guesswork, and should not be used.
> 
> ...



i cant find jumper setting for usb on my board  , so that i can get it to work on 5v if it is working on 5vsb.
can u help in finding it?
i will first check with another spare psu,and if that works,i will buy new psu for my system.
are tagan PSUs any good(which i have)??
I am asking this because,if they are not good,then I will not buy from this company again,and not recommend to my friends too.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Mussels is right, it sounds like your +5Vsb could be struggling. Do your USB ports still provide power even when the system is powered off?
> 
> Edit: If you want to take the risk that your PSU might fry your computer, a powered USB hub might solve your problem but I highly recommend a new PSU.


never tried it,will try it now.
and sorry i couldnt understand your last line.

EDIT:my HDD was getting power with my system turned off,but not my mouse,which also connects to USB


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2012)

that means its running off 5VSB for sure. if any device has power, it means its on the standby rail.

the reason some devices power off and some dont is the option in windows device manager 'allow windows to turn off this device to save power' checkbox.


just remember that if you use a low quality spare, the problem may still exist. no idea on tagan build quality, it comes down to the *model* more so than the brand. corsair have had a few flops before as well, but overall they're excellent - even the worst companies (thermaltake comes to mind for me) have had a few stellar units (they had one 750W model that rivaled corsair)


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> never tried it,will try it now.
> and sorry i couldnt understand your last line.
> 
> EDIT:my HDD was getting power with my system turned off,but not my mouse,which also connects to USB



A powered USB hub, you know a hub that takes in external power from a 5v adapter?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_hub


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> A powered USB hub, you know a hub that takes in external power from a 5v adapter?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_hub


oh i tried that,didnt work.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 9, 2012)

Seagate Diagnostic Tool:  http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=377a712f10e5e210VgnVCM1000001a48090aRCRD

Just to have it handy.

What brands of PSUs are available to you?  Can you try a larger model, from someone, to diagnose 5v or 5vsb lines?


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 10, 2012)

I cant arrange the PSU .
so i am testing my system for few weeks,and see if a problem occurs.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am bumbping up my old thread because the problem strikes again
even after me buying corsair tx750w new PSU.
currently trying to backup my data, but i dont think now PSU is the problem, PSU is new and i dont think it would weaken so early.
so please help guys


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

BUMP, please help guys, the problem is not yet solved


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2012)

so to clarify the problem:

hard drives that work in other systems, that are powered by USB are still not working on your system even after a PSU change?

I cant remember if this was discussed, but have you also changed the motherboard jumpers so that your USB is powered by 5V, and not 5VSB (if applicable)?


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

yup you are correct, i bought new TX750 PSU, but still the problem persist.
and yes the jumper settings were discussed, but my mobo doesnt have jumper settings for USB
i looked for it .


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> yup you are correct, i bought new TX750 PSU, but still the problem persist.
> and yes the jumper settings were discussed, but my mobo doesnt have jumper settings for USB
> i looked for it .



does the problem exist on the USB ports on the motherboard (not the case!), with no other USB devices connected? 

Hell, disconnect the USB ports on the case from the motherboard while you're at it. one of them could be screwing things up.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Done both the things, but the problem still shows up after some time
removed case usb , extra usb , other usb devices, but still problem shows up, formatted HDD , still also the problem is there


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Done both the things, but the problem still shows up after some time
> removed case usb , extra usb , other usb devices, but still problem shows up, formatted HDD , still also the problem is there



if nothing else is connected to the USB, then it has to be a fault with the motherboard.


once you rule out the USB ports themselves, the power to them, and the device - all thats left is the USB controller itself.


Hmmm. would you have a PCI USB card lying around? trying one of those in the system should resolve the problem, with its ports. if it doesnt, then it could narrow it down more (say, to some kind of short on the 5V rail in general, since it gets its power elsewhere)


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have asked my friend to bring a USB HUB , when i googled the problem it was most recommended solution.
we have to connect all the device to the hub so that only one USB port on motherboard is in operation, that way only one port would get power


----------



## Jetster (Oct 18, 2012)

Its your house. Take your PC to your friends house and try it


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Its your house. Take your PC to your friends house and try it



his house is quite far away , and i only have bike plus system is quite heavy


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> I have asked my friend to bring a USB HUB , when i googled the problem it was most recommended solution.
> we have to connect all the device to the hub so that only one USB port on motherboard is in operation, that way only one port would get power



that wont work. the port is going to be limited to 500mA, shared between all the devices. That will only help if the hub has external power.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> that wont work. the port is going to be limited to 500mA, shared between all the devices. That will only help if the hub has external power.


Oh then what should i do?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Oh then what should i do?



get a powered hub, or a PCI USB card. the powered hub will likely be more convenient.


at this stage, its either the USB controllers on your motherboard are crap - or something you've missed telling us.

 a bad USB cable that you use and the other systems dont, faulty power in your house that could be messing with the PSU somehow, a broken USB port on the motherboard that might be shorting, etc.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> get a powered hub, or a PCI USB card. the powered hub will likely be more convenient.
> 
> 
> at this stage, its either the USB controllers on your motherboard are crap - or something you've missed telling us.
> ...


what kind of info could i have missed, can you tell , so that i can provide you that info .


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

HDD does not boot even with a USB HUB, atleast it was detected with normal port


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

are you using the USB port directly on the motherboard or from a header port such as a PCI mount or a case port? You are having a power issue because it works fine on your friends machine. If you have a Wall wart that came with the drive use it.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> are you using the USB port directly on the motherboard or from a header port such as a PCI mount or a case port? You are having a power issue because it works fine on your friends machine. If you have a Wall wart that came with the drive use it.



i am using direct ports on my motherboards, nothing else came with the drive.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

can you give the specific model of it please?


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> can you give the specific model of it please?


Seagate expansion drive Model no. is st910004exm101.
it was written few pages back though


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

could be related to this here

http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Other-...le-ST910004EXM101-RK-Spontaneously/m-p/122426


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

my drive works with other computers, but hates my computer


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> my drive works with other computers, but hates my computer



id honestly recommend going here http://www.seagate.com/search/?keyword=st910004exm101 there are several results pertaining to that drive even issues with it. Might point you in the right direction.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/174571en
i think  the cables shown in this article might work, what do you guys think?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/174571en
> i think  the cables shown in this article might work, what do you guys think?



that might help, be cheaper than replacing the drive actually.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> that might help, be cheaper than replacing the drive actually.



yeah, try one of those.


you said you tried with a hub - was it powered or not?

if it wasnt powered, you wasted your time testing it. if it WAS powered, then either the drives faulty, or your mobo has some serious USB issues.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

but i dont know where to get one, not availablein my local retail store


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> yeah, try one of those.
> 
> 
> you said you tried with a hub - was it powered or not?
> ...



it wasnt powered, it takes power from usb cable, guess i wasted my time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> it wasnt powered, it takes power from usb cable, guess i wasted my time



yes if there isnt a secondary cable going to that hub, it isnt powered.

normally powered devices have a Wall wart or a secondary USB plug in, like the cable u posted earlier


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 20, 2012)

on monday i will go to main market , to get that cable, hopefully that works


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 22, 2012)

That cable did not work 
It is even worse than normal cable


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> That cable did not work
> It is even worse than normal cable



theoretically, that shouldnt be possible. must be a faulty cable.


your only other option is a powered hub, or replacing hardware in the PC (most likely motherboard)


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 28, 2012)

na didnt work with cable,
sorry for such a late reply, i by mistake formatted my internal, was a mess, recovered everything
is there any other solution except buying or replacing


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you installed the latest chipset drivers for your rig? Also is Windows throwing any errors in the event viewer?


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 29, 2012)

No error is show, and ya driver are latest


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 14, 2012)

hard disk works now
bought powered usb hub


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

ok so your motherboard ports suck big time


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok so your motherboard ports suck big time



i cant help but wonder WTF is going on there. even laptops usually arent that bad.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 16, 2012)

ya they suck big time


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 16, 2012)

95Viper said:


> 2. Try using a separate powered hub, if you have one one or have access to one.



Glad you got it worked out, mafia97.
I tried to assist you, but was told otherwise about the power deliver to the Seagate unit.
That is why I asked for the model number earlier.

IMO, the motherboard, or some part on it, is not putting out the required current (ex.: could be a component that is not in specs, poor solder joints, degradation of some regulator(or associated component), or quite a few other things).

If you are not going to replace the MB anytime soon, and don't want the powered hub laying around... you can get a USB 3.0 card, that is powered, and use that.
Most of the USB 3.0 cards have a seperate connecter for the supply of power, as the USB 3.0 ports can operate at a higher ouput current. 

Normally, USB 2.0 should output 500ma vs. USB 3.0 which should output 900ma, both are at 5V. <-- Simplistic info.

Anyway glad you got it working.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 17, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Glad you got it worked out, mafia97.
> I tried to assist you, but was told otherwise about the power deliver to the Seagate unit.
> That is why I asked for the model number earlier.
> 
> ...


actualy i was tight on money for few months, as soon as i got money i bought a powered hub.
can wiring the psu to different components of computer cause this,  but i think wiring is totaly correct
ya i was thinking about buyinga usb 3.0 peripheral card.
and does anybody know how much is the warranty on MSI eclipse motherboard, i couldnt find it anywhere.
thanks again


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> actualy i was tight on money for few months, as soon as i got money i bought a powered hub.
> can wiring the psu to different components of computer cause this,  but i think wiring is totaly correct
> ya i was thinking about buyinga usb 3.0 peripheral card.
> and does anybody know how much is the warranty on MSI eclipse motherboard, i couldnt find it anywhere.
> thanks again



before you go anywhere with that, take the PC out of the case and test the USB that way. you can narrow it down to see if its a problem with the board, or a short in the case/case USB ports.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 18, 2012)

will do that, just cant get time
will do it as soon as i get time
thanks


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 18, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> does anybody know how much is the warranty on MSI eclipse motherboard, i couldnt find it anywhere.



MSI Warranty Information



> In accordance with original manufacturer's products serial number/barcode, motherboards manufactured from July 01 2003 onwards are by original manufacturer, where as motherboards purchased before July 01 2003, are warranted for 1 year.



You might want to check on the box it came in or with the place you got it.
If they don't have a different warranty period on it, I would guess one year.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 18, 2012)

mine i bought in 2009, when i joined forum, you guys helped me build it
shame it has gone bad in so short years :shadedshu


----------

